# Sausage Recipes and Stuffers



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Planning on buying an upright sausage stuffer before deer season. Wanting to make regular link sausage, along with some italian, breakfast, and bratwust. Anyone care to share some recipes?

Also, recommendations of brand stuffer, size (5lb or 15 lb), etc?

Thanks.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

reos seasoning in huntsville


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*Sausage Stuffer*

I have a Weston Sausage Press, holds 11 pounds of meat.

I am very pleased with it.

It has two crank speeds and is easy to clean.


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies*

I purchase my Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies from these companies...

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index

http://www.curleyssausagekitchen.com/

http://www.alliedkenco.com/index.aspx

They carry premixed spice blends, usually in 25 Lb. packages that are easily divided.

They also carry an assortment of High Temp Cheeses.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

A while back, I found a Excel spreadsheet that has multiple recipes on it. For each recipe, you put in the total amount of sausage/meats that you want, and it breaks down the individual weights for each ingredient. Weigh it out, combine and stuff.

If you PM me your email address, I will send it to you. Its nice to have on the computer.

I also use Zachs sausage seasonings. They turn out great. Also use his brisket and rib rub. http://zachspice.com/


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

It really depends on how much sausage you will be making per session. We make anywhere from 100# to 175# at a time once a year. I regret buying the 5# stuffer. The stuffing part is the longest part of the sausage making process for us. If only making 50 lbs at a time a 5# stuffer would work.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks GS. My plan is to process 2 or 3 deer at one time. According to your comment, I will buy atleast a 15 lb.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

we have an old enterprise stuffer, i love it, we've talked about upgrading but it is just too classic to stop using. could stand to get the gear reducer for it though... also, don't go cheap on the grinder either, we love the cabelas brand grinders and have the 1-3/4hp model and meat will fly through that sucker. we'll knock out 3-400lbs by mid afternoon once a year and it's a good time. 

also keep in mind that a lot of the recipes out there are either for hot smoking (cooking) or no smoke at all because the lack of pink cure. we cold smoke ours so it's in all of our recipes, but i wouldn't let non cured sausage stick around without being refrigerated for too long.

lots of info out there, but i'd consider these things:

-hot or cold smoke
-places to dry (good dried sausage is an art)
-places to make it (wife's kitchen is rarely a good place)
-quality equipment (stuffer and grinder)
-don't invite buddies who drink all you beer and talk the whole time on their phones


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

another thing for reference, a hill country deer, with clean meat, i'm pretty picky about that.... will yield 15-20lbs per deer. other peoples meat doesn't mix with my deer meat, and if a buddy brings 35lbs from one deer, his sausage gets made last...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/
all the info you need.


----------

